# Windows 8 downgrade.



## Repetitive (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, I have a Sony Vaio SVE14A3C5E that came with Windows 8 pre-installed.
I put a new hard drive in, and attempted to boot it from disk (Windows 7 install) but it kept coming up Operating system not found - running it as UEFI security and without security both gave this result.
I then ran it in LEGACY, this allowed it to boot from disk and started the installation process, when I was greeted with the Hard drive option screen, "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may be support booting to this disk. Ensure that the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu." 
This message continued to come up whether there was partitions created or none.

I've tried looking through the options on my BIOS but I cannot find anything else of any help.
Attempted to disable and enable External Device Boot also..:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Make and model number of your PC?

Did you see if you can turn off Safe Boot in the BIOS?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

MC he posted it Sony Vaio SVE14A3C5E did you check with Sony's support pages to see if they have win 7 drivers many makers do not give win 7 driver support on win 8 machines


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

joeten said:


> MC he posted it Sony Vaio SVE14A3C5E did you check with Sony's support pages to see if they have win 7 drivers many makers do not give win 7 driver support on win 8 machines


:facepalm: Thanks.


You can not downgrade your system to Windows 7 as Sony does not provide the drivers for Windows 7. You are stuck with Windows 8.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you want Windows 8 to look more like Windows 7 install the free Classic Shell. Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------

